# Residency in Italy through a two week hotel reservation requested by police



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I am seeking legal advice from someone who has had experience working in Italy. Basically, a large human resources company there hired me under a contract which was then supposed to be the proof for obtaining a permit (permesso di soggiorno). I did not have a rental contract by then as it was my first visit to Italy, therefore Questura counsel would suggest I and the company's agent make a reservation in a hotel of two weeks duration.

After one year the fact that the address is not permanent has attracted a police officer, and I went on to find out on the web that the false residency indications are a violation of law in Italy. I did not know about this and relied upon the company's agent work who spoke Italian and arranged the hotel reservation for me.

Dear forum visitors, could you kindly suggest to me what can I do now as my contract expires this year in December?

Many thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you still living in the hotel? It took the vigile a YEAR to do their visit? I thought my town was slow taking two weeks.

Assuming you aren't living in the hotel and now have a rental contract update your residency info with the town. Play dumb about the hotel . It's not like it isn't true you didn't know it wasn't correct.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You got a temporary hotel address for your Permesso di Soggiorno as you needed an address for your application after 9 days. This is not residency. When you got a permanent address you should have done your residency and updated your PdS application. If you are still living in a hotel it is clear that you havent got residency, as required by law after 90 days, and are in contravention of numerous immigration laws. Did you get your PdS?


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

modicasa said:


> You got a temporary hotel address for your Permesso di Soggiorno as you needed an address for your application after 9 days. This is not residency. When you got a permanent address you should have done your residency and updated your PdS application. If you are still living in a hotel it is clear that you havent got residency, as required by law after 90 days, and are in contravention of numerous immigration laws. Did you get your PdS?


I did not manage to get it yet, partly because of covid emergency and I still have got a so-called "ricevuta", which according to my employer should serve me for everything until I get a plastic copy. I don't live in a hotel anymore and the police website says that the PSE is ready, but everytime I visit the police station there is large line of people and the police officer says to come next week. This makes it almost impossible to cope with and now I have a doubt whether I can actually go back, due to circumstances with a residence. Does it imply any risk at all?


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

NickZ said:


> Are you still living in the hotel? It took the vigile a YEAR to do their visit? I thought my town was slow taking two weeks.
> 
> Assuming you aren't living in the hotel and now have a rental contract update your residency info with the town. Play dumb about the hotel . It's not like it isn't true you didn't know it wasn't correct.


No, I am no longer leaving in the hotel, the police officer which I mentioned came about only when I went to the police station, he had my 'ricevuta' and a working contract checked, and a hotel address written there surprised him and said that this might have been made up, but it is not like that. Practically all that was under employer control, when I came with a work visa for the first time in Italy


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Your problem is that you have been here for a year and not got residence. Your ricevuta for your PdS would have been enough to get residency, which you needed to apply for when you got a permanent address.


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

modicasa said:


> Your problem is that you have been here for a year and not got residence. Your ricevuta for your PdS would have been enough to get residency, which you needed to apply for when you got a permanent address.


Yes, I did numerous attempts and visit the police station many times. Please, consider that covid emergency forced many places to shut, people movement was almost prohibited. Nevertheless, the PdS is ready to be picked up as the police website suggests. This information implies that I can get it even with the hotel address, can't I?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't get residence from the police. You need to go to the commune office. Depending on where you are you can even download the forms to fill out.









Roma Capitale | Cambio di residenza







www.comune.roma.it





That's Rome but many cities have the information online.


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

NickZ said:


> You don't get residence from the police. You need to go to the commune office. Depending on where you are you can even download the forms to fill out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, does the fact that I have been living in the country for a year with 'ricevuta' renting a flat offered by pal impose any risk when declaring new residence?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Your going to need a valid rental contract or your pal is going to have to put you on his. At least I think.

Risks? Just play dumb. I didn't know. You didn't obviously so it's not like you are lying.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You say you have the ricevuta for the PdS but not the PdS itself, that was enough to get residence - but obviously you need to have the qulifications for residency - address, health insurance, bank balance/job contract. Even with Covid the anagrafe have remained open, so that isnt an excuse. In Italy its your fault if you dont know the law, so playing dumb will work only up to a point. You've been working here, so should have submitted a tax return in June. You will need some sort of contract from your accommodation provider, even a contract in comodato d'uso is fine, but it should have been registered at the tax office - you could do it online during lockdown. You say your PdS is ready, but it has probably already expired, so you need to know and apply for a new one. Has your Schengen visa also expired?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If he's working he doesn't need health care. It's mandatory he registers with the ASL


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

modicasa said:


> You say you have the ricevuta for the PdS but not the PdS itself, that was enough to get residence - but obviously you need to have the qulifications for residency - address, health insurance, bank balance/job contract. Even with Covid the anagrafe have remained open, so that isnt an excuse. In Italy its your fault if you dont know the law, so playing dumb will work only up to a point. You've been working here, so should have submitted a tax return in June. You will need some sort of contract from your accommodation provider, even a contract in comodato d'uso is fine, but it should have been registered at the tax office - you could do it online during lockdown. You say your PdS is ready, but it has probably already expired, so you need to know and apply for a new one. Has your Schengen visa also expired?


My initial working contract with an Italian company implied "Italian working visa type D Lavoro Subordinato" as well - however, it was only necessary to be registered at Questura, where I was anagrafe-registred. They checked my "contratto di soggiorno per lavoro" but refused my friend's declaration that he was hosting me at that time, suggesting I should have booked 2 weeks in a hotel, which was later accepted by the lady of Questura office. As a result, I received the ricevuta and was checking website on my application satus to obtain PdS. All that time I was paying my rent but we did not have a contract.
Then my working contract finished and was renewed immediately on the next day, still no PdS card but the police officer already had my fingerprints taken and said I should be patient expecting to receive a text message. Just a couple weeks ago I received that very message, but taking the card did not seem possible again as there was a long queue and they said they were closing.
Now, can I rely on the company that hired me and a consultant who is supposed to be in charge of documents, or as you said


> In Italy its your fault if you dont know the law


, because that is nonsense for someone who they hire from abroad as a skilled specialist, isn't it?


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

NickZ said:


> If he's working he doesn't need health care. It's mandatory he registers with the ASL


Is this about healthcare, right? I do not have a plastic card again, but I was registered at healthcare institution nearby and have "Servizio Socio Sanitario"


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

I would certainly tell your firm that they have screwed up, and ask them to help sort it out. 
Your problems are: your mate took your rent, gave you no contract and did/did not declare the income - mates problems rather than yours, but if they decide to be evil, he could get into trouble. Best to say you dont pay rent, but have a comodato d'uso contract, unless he's declared it all. 
You provided a hotel room for your PdS, but still had the requirement to take residency in Italy which you didnt do. The questura doesnt do residency, you had to sort that out with the comune - and having a job contract means that apart from the address you had all the other requirements. Usually firms do hand holding for all this stuff.
Certain things have been prorogued till the end of the year given the state of emergency, its as though have cancelled 18 months from the books, but that isnt the case for residency, but given lockdown, working from home and all that, its obvious that trying to get into a public office to deal with paperwork has been nigh on impossible if you dont know the system. The best thing to do is do your residency asap, now you've been officially made aware of the problem, and if that means getting your mate to register a contract or find a flat, get it done. Showing willing helps a lot!


----------



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

modicasa said:


> I would certainly tell your firm that they have screwed up, and ask them to help sort it out.
> Your problems are: your mate took your rent, gave you no contract and did/did not declare the income - mates problems rather than yours, but if they decide to be evil, he could get into trouble. Best to say you dont pay rent, but have a comodato d'uso contract, unless he's declared it all.
> You provided a hotel room for your PdS, but still had the requirement to take residency in Italy which you didnt do. The questura doesnt do residency, you had to sort that out with the comune - and having a job contract means that apart from the address you had all the other requirements. Usually firms do hand holding for all this stuff.
> Certain things have been prorogued till the end of the year given the state of emergency, its as though have cancelled 18 months from the books, but that isnt the case for residency, but given lockdown, working from home and all that, its obvious that trying to get into a public office to deal with paperwork has been nigh on impossible if you dont know the system. The best thing to do is do your residency asap, now you've been officially made aware of the problem, and if that means getting your mate to register a contract or find a flat, get it done. Showing willing helps a lot!


Thank you for shading light on this topic about PsD. If I had a choice to come back and pick up the card next week or wait until rent house but with a new contract, what would you suggest me doing first? Does this really matter? My concern is to return to the police station after they found sus that I had a hotel residency.


----------

